# Another which sub...



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

Looking for a sub that would cover the 20 to 30hz range with my current speakers handling everything else. I may also use it with smaller set that would need to take it up to 40hz.

16x18x7 room.

Velodyne HGS???

Would be looking at used to keep the $ down.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

BIC V-1520 $250
Good cheap sub. Obviously, not as precise as another for $500.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What exactly is your budget?

I think a used HGS is probably over $1,000, right? I gave up a pair of those for a pair of SVS PB12-Plus/2's and saved money... not to mentioned the SVS subs blew away the HGS... literally no comparison.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

You could go DIY and make a really nice sub. The new SS RL-p18 and a 3-4cu box with a 1000-1500w RMS amp is great deal and makes for a kidney pounder!

~Bobby


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd like to get something powered, for under a grand. The Velo's can be had for that used.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, I just bought a Rel Q108e off Audiogon for $450. I was very skeptical when it arrived because it was so small & lightweight. I connected it up with my Tannoy S10 dual 10" towers biamped with 2 Musical Fidelity amps via speaker level with the supplied Neutrick cable. I place the sub to the right of the equipment rack in the front of the room and positioned it downfiring. I was disappointed. 

Then, I read the Rel instruction manual and they recommend for 2 channel to place the sub in the front corner of the room on its side with the amp side (controls) facing up and the driver facing out into the room hitting the back of the tower. 

I sell audio and video equipment and know that even though you'll pick up more volume in a corner, this is not usually the best placement....sound wise. But, I did as the instructions recommended and I was (and am continously) blown away. This little sub is so tight and so fast I could not believe the difference it made. I can not say enough good things about this sub in a 2 channel envoirnment. It has separate line level and speaker level gain controls so you can use it for both 2 channel and for home theater, but my impression is that for home theater, it might not be strong enough. 

I have the crossover set at about 35-40hz and could not be happier with this sub. Hope this helps. Mark


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

khellandros66 said:


> You could go DIY and make a really nice sub. The new SS RL-p18 and a 3-4cu box with a 1000-1500w RMS amp is great deal and makes for a kidney pounder!
> 
> ~Bobby


DIY is a great idea. However time to get it done does not exhist. One day for fun maybe.


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

Marks57 said:


> Hi, I just bought a Rel Q108e off Audiogon for $450. I was very skeptical when it arrived because it was so small & lightweight. I connected it up with my Tannoy S10 dual 10" towers biamped with 2 Musical Fidelity amps via speaker level with the supplied Neutrick cable. I place the sub to the right of the equipment rack in the front of the room and positioned it downfiring. I was disappointed.
> 
> Then, I read the Rel instruction manual and they recommend for 2 channel to place the sub in the front corner of the room on its side with the amp side (controls) facing up and the driver facing out into the room hitting the back of the tower.
> 
> ...


I've read good things about the rel subs. Without driving two hours one way, Paridigm is about as high end as it gets in these parts. I'm going to have to go by specs and reccomendations. Another reason I would like to go used. If I don't like it, off to evilbay or audiogon it goes.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

How accurate does a box have to be crossing over that low??? There is no musical content down there with the material I listen to.

It would only be put to work on sound effects for movies and rare music track. 

My mains/room combo are good to 31hz before sloping to the 20hz mark. How much am I really missing?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are quite a few movies that have LFE in the teens now and some even in the single digits... and more and more are being produced every year. 

Ultimately it depends on what kind of movies you watch. I know we have several people who are very satisfied with their sub extending to 25Hz or so. For me... I want to reach down to 10Hz. :bigsmile:


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

That's not asking for much!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have several here that are making it look easy. :nerd:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

My current DIY sub is capable of impact at 12-14hz below that is pretty limited. I played a 15Hz test tone on my PC once and got about 67dB nothing earthshaking but its there and can bee felt.

So it really depends on what you want. After talking to brian Bunge it seems plate amps are know for clipping 9as does mine on LOTR DTS etc) So I change what i said before to

PE 3cu^ft
SS RL-p18 D4 (wired in 2ohms)
Behringer EP2500 1200w RMS x 2 2ohms

Leaves room to build a second sub if desired, that to me is flexibility a single prebuilt overpriced sub can never do...

~Bobby


----------



## Egil (Mar 5, 2007)

A subwoofer with decent output at 20-30hz, for under a grand ? Then I would consider this: http://svsound.com/products-sub-box-plus1.cfm - You can tune it to 20, 16 or 12hz, it looks awesome - and the Piano Gloss Black can be had for 950$ ! A steal, Imo!


----------



## bigbang (Feb 20, 2007)

Egil said:


> A subwoofer with decent output at 20-30hz, for under a grand ? Then I would consider this: http://svsound.com/products-sub-box-plus1.cfm - You can tune it to 20, 16 or 12hz, it looks awesome - and the Piano Gloss Black can be had for 950$ ! A steal, Imo!


Those do look interesting. Maybe I'll just wait for a used SVS to hit the market!


----------

